# dotmod mech 24



## incredible_hullk (21/11/16)

well what have we here...new dotmod mech 24....wonder if a 24 dripper on the way



http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/petri-24mm-mechnical-mod


----------



## Cespian (21/11/16)

Could someone kindly advise if having gold plated threads make any difference? My Epic SMPL Clone has such negligable voltage drop that my multimeter can barely read it. Also made of aluminium and a full copper contact pin (not copper plated).


----------



## kev mac (22/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Could someone kindly advise if having gold plated threads make any difference? My Epic SMPL Clone has such negligable voltage drop that my multimeter can barely read it. Also made of aluminium and a full copper contact pin (not copper plated).


Gold plated threads might increase conductivity. I have a SMPL clone and it is very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/11/16)

You got be smoking some bad weed if you local and decide to buy one of these instead of a Sheamus.
R700 more expensive and does not come close to the appeal of the Sheamus which takes a 25mm atty.
Just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

kev mac said:


> Gold plated threads might increase conductivity. I have a SMPL clone and it is very good.



Thats my concern/enquiry... Yes, gold is an epic conductor, but is it worth spending R2K (or even R1K for that matter) for a gimmic. It cannot make any considerable difference considering that the Clone SMPL I have has such negligable voltage drop that I would need to use an oscilloscope to read it (and it costed R150). And its only the thread thats Gold Plated... the rest of the medium is aluminium... to me, thats like going to swim in a pool with 1cm deep water.

Anyways, I'm giving this mech bad publicity, apologies.


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/11/16)

The threads would be where any conductivity issues will arise. So having a more conductive material there might help but its dirt in the threads that normally cause bad connections. Anyway gold is a soft material and would be prone to more wear, so you would have lots of gold flakes on your build table or the cloth you clean the threads with in my view. 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

